# Really hashis?



## Thyroidpatient (Jan 18, 2016)

Just curious, diagnosed about 3 years ago with a thyroid problem. The last 13 months I have very noticeable effects, have been put on 2 low dose meds one being synthroid, the other desiccated. Massive side effects with both these meds noticeable after about two weeks being on them. Eg. Can't remember which foot goes in front of the other when going down stairs, forgetting colours, stuttering, the list goes on! Does Anyone else have this? After stopping meds it took about 1 month to resume normalness. Same symptoms are back but very minor, as time goes by I'm noticing it more... Doc says it's completely normal for thyroid. Reading up I can't find much other then basic symptoms. This seems like my nervous system. Anybody? I can't give much details, with my numbers as my brain has turned to mush and I'm having trouble remembering very basic stuff. All I know is he said its hashimotos and every time I go for more blood work he says it's getting worse. I've tried elimination diet, it helped a bit, but not nearly enough it seemed to have helped with the well known symptoms, like body pains,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please post some labs with ranges please.


----------



## Thyroidpatient (Jan 18, 2016)

Doc appt this Thursday, will get copies with results.


----------



## Thyroidpatient (Jan 18, 2016)

Ok- July was-.anti tpo- 144, t3-4.7,t4-12.2, tsh 2.82
Jan I am.. - t3-4.4, t4-11.1, tsh- 5.7
He told me today I don't need meds, but said to try cytanol at 5mcg. Anybody care to throw ideas my way?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi again. Do you have your lab's ranges for those results? And were they Free T3 and Free T4, or T3 and T4?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Every lab uses different ranges, without ranges it's impossible to tell what is going on.

Were you on medications when these labs were drawn?

As far as your side effects. you may be allergic to the filler in the pill or ever the pig thyroid in the dissected.

Have you had thyroglobulin antibodies tested or an ultrasound of your thyroid gland?


----------



## Thyroidpatient (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm not sure in reference to ranges... Do you mean the acceptable ranges on the lab results? If so...

Free t3 ref range is (3.5-6.5) July-4.7 January-4.4
Free t4 ref range is (9.0-23.0) July-12.2 January- 11.1
Tsh ref range is (0.20-4.00) July- 2.82 January-5.7

I was not on any meds with these done, have never had any other tests at all. The doc said my thyroid was enlarged but deemed nothing to be done. I thought possibly an allergy to the fillers... I have no idea how to go about figuring that out, other then comparing ingredients and then trying to find the ingredients some how an test them one by one. I figured this would be the best place to get some insight... I'm kinda new at understanding the stuff so I hope this is what may be needed to get a better idea! Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you tell us which dessicated thyroid med you tried? I was allergic to the fillers in Synthroid and Armour, but am doing well on Westhroid. There are quite a few hypoallergenic drugs out there to try.


----------



## Thyroidpatient (Jan 18, 2016)

Just called pharmacy, here... In Canada. It's just called dedicated thyroid... No brands..apparently this is the only type of dedicated u can get... I started a new med today.. Cytomel. We'll see how that goes... Then perhaps if I have the same problem I can compare 3 different ingredient lists. Did the reaction you have hit the nervous system?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Mine was more physical--I swelled up like a balloon on Armour and Synthroid just didn't do anything to alleviate my hypo symptoms. I haven't had any problems with Cytomel, though, so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Love2RunLong (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't understand how your TSH is 5 and outside of range but they are saying you don't need meds. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Thyroidpatient (Jan 18, 2016)

Love2RunLong said:


> I don't understand how your TSH is 5 and outside of range but they are saying you don't need meds. Am I missing something here?


I have no idea?!?! I'm so new to this... I'm currently put on cytomel 5mcg. He said I don't need it, but after going in a million times telling him I want to be referred to a specialist he gave it to me. He said I'm technically in the normal range and that a specialist probably wouldn't see me. All my numbers are directly off lab reports I can clearly read them myself! I do not believe he's taking it seriously! this blows! I'll see how it goes with the cytomel, it's a low dose and may take time...


----------

